# Help with live edge



## Twig Man (Nov 26, 2012)

I am hewing out a bowl that I want to keep the bark intact on at the rim of the bowl. Are there any suggestions on how to do this? And when I finish it what would be the best way to do that. Thanks in advance

Twig


----------



## Brink (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the wood species makes a difference. Some seem to want to loose the bark.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd say just be careful not to damage the edge that you don't want to carve. What time of year was this cut? And what's the species? Winter cut wood will hold the bark on better than spring or summer. Especially when the pitch is high. 
Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never tried to keep a bark edge except on a turned bowl, but it seems to be a hit and miss proposition. Thin CA glue applied along the bark edge helps when turning them, and I'd imagine that applies to a hand hewn bowl as well. Some species do better than others, and I've heard that wood harvested in dry seasons does better than stuff taken in the wet months.

They say the surest way to keep the bark intact is to plan to remove it... Likewise the easiest way to remove the bark is to plan to keep it on.:dash2:


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 26, 2012)

This piece is a cookie of birch that Scott nywoodturner sent me. It is still wet and The bark is firmly attached. I am working on it now and of course will put it up for a while to dry some. It was cut recently.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2012)

John - I don't think there is really a definitive answer to that question... I think bark style / thickness has a lot to do with it - and in this case it works in your favor. I also think drying and shrinkage / warpage will have a lot to do with it. Hell those things were warping as I put them in the box - thats why I asked if you wanted them waxed. I still have 4 more pieces in the shop and the bark is tight. Drizzle a layer of thin CA glue over the cambium layer for insurance, but I don't think you will know for sure until its dry. Maybe some of the guys with more experience drying would could weigh in. 
The pieces you have were cut about 4 feet from ground level on the trunk. The bark wasn't peeling like iy=t does higher up on a birch. I think that will work in your favor too.
Post some pics !
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 27, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> John - I don't think there is really a definitive answer to that question... I think bark style / thickness has a lot to do with it - and in this case it works in your favor. I also think drying and shrinkage / warpage will have a lot to do with it. Hell those things were warping as I put them in the box - thats why I asked if you wanted them waxed. I still have 4 more pieces in the shop and the bark is tight. Drizzle a layer of thin CA glue over the cambium layer for insurance, but I don't think you will know for sure until its dry. Maybe some of the guys with more experience drying would could weigh in.
> The pieces you have were cut about 4 feet from ground level on the trunk. The bark wasn't peeling like iy=t does higher up on a birch. I think that will work in your favor too.
> Post some pics !
> Scott



Thanks Scott, I will put some super glue around the edge


----------

